

Mathematical Foundations of Computer Networking - video lectures - mkhDev
http://blizzard.cs.uwaterloo.ca/keshav/mediawiki-1.4.7/index.php/Lecture_videos

======
mkhDev
Although the title says "Computer Networking", I think this video lectures
also covers some of the essential maths for A.I. and machine learning.

